# best style for self defense?



## drummingman (Feb 11, 2007)

whats the best style of aikido for self defense? i know there are a lot of aikido styles so its hard to know which is best for self defense.


----------



## samurai69 (Feb 11, 2007)

i think yoshinkan is quitecombative..........but really any of them are ok once you understand the principles
trouble is, from a self defence perspective, it takes a long time to get the techniques right
I teach a self defence class and short courses as well as aikido and TBH i couldnt give the SD courses any aikido techniques


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 11, 2007)

I am not sure if one is better than the next. It will take time to learn to be smooth and flowing in any of them but all would be good once the techniques where learned and could be used without thought


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 11, 2007)

As has already been stated most any of the aiki styles are effective for self defense...once you put in the time to make the techniques second nature and understand the principles behind the techniques.  Aikido is a very intuitive art but also a very counter-instinctive art.  Punches are not reacted to by stepping back with a bracing stance and a hard block rather they are dealt with by stepping in toward your attacker.  That's the exact opposite of what your instincts will scream at you to do until you've had a great deal of time in the art.  Asking which style of aikido is best for self defense is the same as asking which martial art is best for self defense.  The answer is always which ever art suits you the best.  Remember that self defense begins with situational awareness and controlling your fear not with technique.  Tai chi is not considered a very combative art but will teach you many of the things that you'll need for self defense from the perspective that you'll simply become more aware of your surroundings and avoid trouble spots before trouble happens.  Don't mistake tai chi as a weak art, though.  It has some very effective combat applications once you understand the concepts behind the techniques.

My point to all this rambling is that if you are truly set on aikido as the art which you want to persue then it's more important to find a style and instructor that suits you and your personallity.


----------



## drummingman (Feb 11, 2007)

samurai69 said:


> i think yoshinkan is quitecombative..........but really any of them are ok once you understand the principles
> trouble is, from a self defence perspective, it takes a long time to get the techniques right
> I teach a self defence class and short courses as well as aikido and TBH i couldnt give the SD courses any aikido techniques


was the reason why you did not teach aikido techniques in the sd calss is because aikido takes more time to be effective?
it seems that so many people have so many different views on aikido being effective for self defense.some people say it is not at all and others say it is and yet others say that you have to adapt the techniques to self defense.
from what i can tell then styles that just lightly throw a person to the ground in a way that does not cause any pain is not effective for self defense because the person will just keep getting up untill they get tired.to me this is just not effective for self defense.from my point of view i want the person to feel pain when they get thrown or have any other techniqe done to them so they will know that if they come back for more they are going to get hurt.so thats why they don't want to keep attacking because thats just going to equal more pain for them.


----------



## Yari (Feb 12, 2007)

If you think that a person learns from pain, your right. They do learn, but what they learn is another question. They just might learn that they have to put more pain on you to get through.

So in that sense your not sure that pain will teach them NOT to attack again.

There is only one way to be sure somebody will not attack again, and that road I DO NOT recommend as a normal way to defend yourself.

I sense that you want something(techniques) effectiv, and in this community there a alot of styles. As people, they differ alot. Mostly it's a question about learning yourself and finding out what fits you. 

Sometimes you'll have to stick to something to find out if it's OK for you ,other times you'll have to just let go and try something else.

So get our there and start trying styles. Learn to feel it in your body.
And remember.... nothings fools proof.

/yari


----------



## samurai69 (Feb 12, 2007)

drummingman said:


> *was the reason why you did not teach aikido techniques in the sd calss is because aikido takes more time to be effective?*
> 
> *absolutely*
> 
> ...


 
*all IMHO*


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 12, 2007)

To clarify a point made by Samurai69...You don't throw a person "lightly" to the ground.  You throw the person to the ground with the intensity at which they attacked you and they don't usually land pretty.  Knowing what is coming as an uke and rolling out of it in the dojo generally equates to a hard face plant to the uninitiated.  Most who will tell you that aikido is not effective or needs to be adapted have not explored aikido to it's full potential.  It IS effective IF you invest the time and effort to make it so.


----------

